# Wer köpft meine Rosenblüten?



## Gartenfreund2 (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

seit 2 Jahren habe ich ein Problem in meinem Garten, dass die jungen Rosenblüten geköpft werden. Das sieht dann aus wie mit einem Messer abgeschnitten. Also ein wirklich sehr glatter Schnitt ohne jegliche Anzeichen von Frassspuren. Ich habe über 20 verschiedene Rosen im Garten, aber es wird immer nur die eine Rosenart geköpft. Bisher war ich leider erfolglos auf der Suche nach dem Übertäter und würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand bei der Bennenung des Täters helfen kann. 

Der Schnitt auf den Bildern im Anhang ist schon einige Tage alt und vertrocknet, deswegen sieht man den perfekten Schnitt nicht so wirklich.


----------



## laolamia (7. Juni 2014)

bei mir machen sowas blattlaeuse


----------



## fermate (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Gartenfreund,

Oje, ich tippe auf Knospenstecher. 
Die stechen, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Loch in die Knospen um jeweils ein Ei hineinzulegen. 
Den Stil sägen sie bis auf einen kleinen Rest durch, damit die Knospe nicht mehr wächst oder sich gar zum Blühen öffnet. 
Außerdem kann so nichts eindringen, was die Larve schädigt. 
Selbst wenn die Knospe abfällt, hat die Larve ein sicheres „Heim“ und genug zu fressen.

Hier werden auch nur bestimmte Rosensorten bevorzugt, andere haben gar keine Schäden. 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2014)

Das sieht aber eher so aus als ob die aufgeblühte Blüte abgefressen wird, da scheidet der Knospenstecher wohl aus !? Der hat es ja, wie der Name sagt eher auf die Knospen abgesehen. Ich tippe dher auch eher auf Blattläuse. Die müsste man aber gut erkennen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## fermate (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Wuzzel,
guck mal das zweite Bild genauer an, geköpft wurde tatsächlich eine Knospe.
Sie hängt wie "am seidenen Faden" nach unten.
Die geöffnete Blüte dagegen steht ja noch. 

Grüße
Maren


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juni 2014)

ups... mit Brille wär das nicht passiert. Dann dürfte Maren recht haben. 
Ja dann einfach mal die Knospe sezieren und gucken ob da einer guckt.

Wuzzel


----------



## fermate (8. Juni 2014)

Naja, so ein Ei guckt wahrscheinlich noch nicht mit Augenaufschlag ;-)
aber man müsste ein kleines Loch in der Knospe erkennen können.

Falls tatsächlich der Knospenstecher sein Unwesen treibt, kann man dummerweise kaum kurzfristig dagegen vorgehen.
Auf jeden Fall sollte man alle befallenen Knospen vernichten, auch die, die bereits auf den Boden gefallen sind.
Die Knospen gehören nicht auf dem Kompost, sondern lieber ins nächste Lagerfeuer.

Manche empfehlen eine Jauche aus Rainfarn.
Der blüht aber später als die Rosen, so dass die erste Generation bereits zugestochen hat.

Manche legen Brettchen unter die  Rosen und hoffen den erwachsenen __ Käfer darunter zu finden.
Der sieht übrigens lustig aus: http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?...OjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7fQ&pos=1&display=33870607

Was wohl wirklich hilft, sind freilaufende Hühner. Die scharren Käferverstecke frei und fressen die Übeltäter auf.
Seltsam, in meinem Garten stammen die meisten befallenen Rosen aus einer Zeit, da fast jeder auf dem Lande Hühner hielt. 
Tagsüber durften sie damals überall herumlaufen, nur der Gemüsebereich war abgetrennt.
Jetzt sieht man es eher umgekehrt - die Hühner sind eingezäunt.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Danke an alle für die rege Teilnahme bei der Suche nach dem Übeltäter. Blattläuse habe ich dort an dieser Rose zum Glück noch nicht entdeckten können. Also scheint das wohl der Knospenstecher zu sein. Nach etwas googeln erkenne ich den __ Käfer auch wieder und er ist kein unbekannter. Die sehe ich häufiger mal im Garten. Heutemorgen wieder eine Knospe weniger . 

Ich werde mich mal schlau machen bezüglich der Jauche und der Funktionalität. Hühner will ich schon lange im Garten, aber meine Frau stellt sich da immer quer .

Ich geh gleich an die Rosenknospe bei und werde Sie sizzieren.


----------



## kette (26. Juni 2014)

oh, das sind diese gemeinen Viecher! manchmal schüttelt man den Kopf wie clever die Natur ist - aber trotzdem ärgerlich!


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2014)

Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> ... aber meine Frau stellt sich da immer quer


 
Lock sie doch mal mit der Aussicht auf ein extra frisches, der Henne unterm Arsch weggeklautes, frisches Sonntagsei 
Hilft bestimmt.

Mandy


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Juni 2014)

Hi

Bei uns war es ein Reh, das die Rosenblüten gefressen hat.

Grüße Michael


----------

